# "_______ yourself to death" Halloween Party Game--NEED SUGGESTIONS!



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to share a fun and easy Halloween Party game that we ended up playing at our small party last year. 

We needed a game that was fun, not overly involved and not embarrassing or nothing that would make anyone uncomfortable, but it needed to "break the ice" as well. We had 2 or 3 groups of friends that didn't know each other and we wanted them to get to know each other. 

We decided on the "_______ Yourself to Death" game. I'm sure it's somewhere here on the forum, but we found it on another website, so I wanted to share as well as get some additional ideas from you guys for this next years party. 


Basically, once everyone arrives at the party, have them all gather in a common area to explain the rules. 

We had everyone play, with the exception of my BF, who acted as the Referee just in case someone had a question, they could come to him as an unbiased party. 

There will be 1 killer and everyone else will be victims. The object of the game is to be the last victim standing. 

Everyone draws a piece of paper from a hat. Most of them have a "death" on them, but one says, "killer". That person is obviously the killer and will try to subtly wink at party guests until he/she kills them off one by one. 

Guests don't show anyone what their "death" is, but all of them say something like "_____ yourself to death." For example, "Laugh yourself to death", the guest would (after being winked at by the killer) burst out in a fit of laughter, until they collapsed on the floor. The point is to use your imagination, be elaborate, and have fun! 


**We also made a few alterations:

-The guests could not act out their death until they waited 2-5 minutes after the killer winked at them. This preserved the killer's identity for even longer. 

-Once a guest thinks that they know who the killer is, they can go to the Referee, or the person who is not playing, and tell them their guess. If they are correct, they go back to playing the game as usual and the winner is announced at the very end. If they are wrong, they have to wait 2-5 minutes and then act out their death, because of their incorrect guess. The Referee obviously knows who the killer is so that they can monitor this.

-At the end we announced the winners: a prize for the Killer, a prize for the last Victim standing, a prize for "Best Death" and a prize for the first correct guess that was told to the referee

-The entire game took about 1 1/2 hours to complete so we were glad that we started it at the beginning of the party, and it was nice to not rush through it. 



These "deaths" have a funny way of finding their way to the perfect people to act them out...

Some that we used:

-Rap yourself to death (didn't know my brother was the next Eminem)
-Laugh yourself to death (this was mine, actually wasn't that funny and I totally went over the top)
-Curse yourself to death (obviously for an adult only party)
-Dance yourself to death
-Fart yourself to death (I know, I know, we're immature, but BY FAR this was the BEST one)
-Twerk yourself to death (Miley Cyrus was big at the time of the party, so in order to stay relevant, we included this)
-Slow Motion yourself to death (any slow motion death)


*What I need help with is coming up with some new material for this year... I am open to any and all ideas!*

Those that have something to do with current events or pop culture went over well (ex: twerk yourself to death)
Those that are mildly embarrassing went over well too

Thank you!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I haven't played this, but always thought it would be fun. I have always heard it called the Winking Murder Game. The murderer has to wink (without being caught) at the victims. I think we will play this this year. I remember lots of types of deaths. I am sure others will be able to add some to this. Thanks for the reminder of the game.

I see you are relatively new to the Forum--well this past season, but haven't posted much.. Welcome. Some of us are on her all the time. LOL


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

That sounds like fun, I've never heard of it before but i'd like to try it sometime. I have recently began playing the game Werewolf recently (not well but I'm learning) here's a few suggestions for your game...

Mime, yodel, tap dance, air guitar, whistle, Shatner (over act everything), beat box, spokesmodel


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I like the waiting after the winking...great idea


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I think if you search for winking murder game you will find lots of lists of deaths


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Played this once many years ago, it's great fun and your right it's a good ice breaker!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I spent a few minutes and searched for threads in the Winking Murder Game and put links to the various threads. The first one actually mentioned ways to die in the thread title. There is probably way more here than you will want. LOL and I am sure there are many more with other names on the Forum. Click on the colored ink and it will take you to the threads.

Ways to die in winking murder game

Winking Murder game link 2

Winking Murder game link 3

Winking Murder game link 4

Winking Murder game link 5

Winking Murder game link 6


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

hahaha, that yodeling one is great! 

scare
run or hop in place 
sing everything you say
hula


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We've played the winking killer game and it was a big success. And the delay to allow the killer to escape helps keep the killer's identity secret.
The last time we tried to play it we waited too long into the evening and some people were leaving which made it hard to concentrate on the game, so I think your idea of starting it early is smart.

We just had people die, but the best death scene won a prize. The "best death scene" victim came to me and asked if I had a bucket. He then took it, put it in the middle of the livnig room floor, kicked it, and fel over dead!


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you all for the ideas/comments!

Printersdevil-Ah, that's what it was called, the Winking Game! I knew it went by a more common name, but couldn't think of it and only came up with "____ yourself to death." Thank you for the links to the other threads, there are tons of ideas here!

Craftygirl-Great ideas as well! You have to try this game, it was a big hit. Btw, what is Werewolf? I'm curious now....

Matrixmom-Yes, the waiting is absolutely necessary. Our party was full of competitive people, so everyone was very alert and the game would have been solved right away if we didn't institute the waiting rule. 

a_granger-Yes, it's a great icebreaker and now guests are already asking if we're playing it this year, haha. What "deaths" did you guys do?

offmymeds-Great ideas, thank you!

ChrisW-We will have more guests this year so we are going to try to start the entire party earlier so we can still play the game. Luckily, everyone was punctual last year so once the last person showed up, we started the game.


----------

